

One Click to Wrap App Screenshots in a Device Mockup - tilt
http://mockuphone.com/

======
yla92
Nice that it has lots of options like iOS/Windows Phone. Android developer
website also offers Nexus 5/7/10 devices art generator, which I use primarily.
[http://developer.android.com/distribute/tools/promote/device...](http://developer.android.com/distribute/tools/promote/device-
art.html)

------
Cenk
FWIW, you can download high res PSDs of Apple products for free directly from
Apple’s site and just drop in your mockup: [https://developer.apple.com/app-
store/marketing/guidelines/#...](https://developer.apple.com/app-
store/marketing/guidelines/#images)

~~~
Cenk
And the official Nexus mockups are available here:
[https://developer.android.com/distribute/tools/promote/devic...](https://developer.android.com/distribute/tools/promote/device-
art.html)

~~~
AustinDizzy
I really wish Google would update that page with Android Wear (square and
round) renders. I know they've got them, because they used them on their
promotional image for the I/O 2014 app:
[https://github.com/google/iosched/blob/master/art/hero.png](https://github.com/google/iosched/blob/master/art/hero.png)

------
josiahdlt
Scrotter is a popular one on this Chinese cartoon forum I visit.

[http://yttrium-tyclief.github.io/Scrotter/](http://yttrium-
tyclief.github.io/Scrotter/)

[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.yttrium.sc...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.yttrium.scrotter.free&hl=en)

------
paukiatwee
I know [https://placeit.net/](https://placeit.net/) previously is free but now
they charge for generate image for commercial use. Recently I found
[http://frame.lab25.co.uk/create](http://frame.lab25.co.uk/create) which is
cool as well as support quite a lot of mockup.

------
mochr
A similar mockup service is [http://place.to](http://place.to)

------
victoriap
I tried all 3 service currently on HN home page, this one is a lead collection
service but is the most evolved one, allows uploads for instance. Just wish I
could select not one but 3 or more devices at once (like the latest model of
each)

------
paul_f
Here is anther service to consider if you're trying to create screenshots for
marketing purposes:

[https://placeit.net/](https://placeit.net/)

------
acabrahams
Good service, I've been looking for something like this. I just hope I don't
get spammed for eternity after having to give up my email address to get the
mockups.

------
kudu
Nice, but I wish there were some other Android devices to show off (HTC One
(M8)?).

------
mazguo
good stuff. would be great if you could add a way to paste in urls like
placeit.net - i find their system a little buggy sometimes.

------
eknkc
No option to download without subscribing to the newsletter?

